# New or newly used?



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

For 30 some years we tent camped mainly because we always pulled the boat. This last winter the wife andI decided to look into buying a camper. We strictly looked at used and drove all over trying to find the right one. Finally we found it 2018 Highland Ridge Open Range Light 275 RLS. General RV was asking $26500 and we offered $21000 out the door. Well at first they said no so we went back to looking and a week later they called us back and said they would take the offer. The camper was in Canton Ohio so we drove down one weekend to look at it and it was like new hardly looked like it was used so we left a deposit and came back a couple weeks later and picked our baby up. There is huge mark ups on these trailers so don't be afraid to talk them down.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Also we were told to shop during the winter to save big.


----------



## Eddie13 (Oct 22, 2016)

I vote for an older Airstream in great shape if you are looking at spending that kind of money..

You wouldn't have any depreciation due to age and will still likely outlast all the new flimsy things they sell today..


----------



## MiFinnHunt3r (Mar 27, 2018)

Grinnell said:


> Tents are quite a bit cheaper.


really? Never noticed Been there, done that. Not for me but you do you.


----------



## MiFinnHunt3r (Mar 27, 2018)

Update if anyone is curious. Long story short we ended up getting a new camper this year. We looked at used but with covid it was tough. Everything was selling fast or was higher than it should be. My wife found a small camper with bunks Wolf Pup 16BHS new, and she convinced me that for our young family this was all we needed. Purchased for 12,800, plus $1k in tax/title fees, traded our unit in for $4500, plus our savings we put 5k down, we plan to pay it off this year. We plan to use it for 4-6 years and look at a newly used larger unit once our family grows. We’ve taken it out a few times already and it’s tight no doubt but it beats sleeping on the ground and has everything we need and more. Bonus we’ve been able to snag a few camping spots we’ve never been able to with the small size. I’m liking that right now! Once the kiddos get older we will look at a bigger unit but for now this has been really nice.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

MiFinnHunt3r said:


> really? Never noticed Been there, done that. Not for me but you do you.


I will for a while I hope. But the sore back and damp mornings will eventually get old. Trying to stave it off for a bit. But that’s awesome. The luxury looks amazing


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kind of late to the party here. Any how congrats on the purchase. We bought new in 17. Next one we buy is going to have new tires off the lot. No cheap off brands. Seen/heard to many people with blow outs and treads seperating. Stay safe.


----------



## MiFinnHunt3r (Mar 27, 2018)

Grinnell said:


> I will for a while I hope. But the sore back and damp mornings will eventually get old. Trying to stave it off for a bit. But that’s awesome. The luxury looks amazing


You’ll never go back! It’s nice to connect with nature I just have found I prefer to connect with nature with other activities than sleeping


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

hope you didnt pay too much. rule of thumb is 25% below MSRP is what you should be paying. This info is from RV sales guys. I found a used Motor Home this year from a private seller. Everytime web surfed for one at the dealers, it was gone by the time i call. One sales guy even told me people were paying stupid money for these. that was from sales guy. I was able to get mine off of the private seller at 10K below book. She didn't know the demand was high and thought she was pulling a quick on me, because the batteries were not holding a charge. The chasis would charge them when the engine was running, but shore power and generator were not. She hid that from me, but after some youtube, i replaced a $160 converter and all is good. I'll trade $160 for a $10k savings.


----------



## MiFinnHunt3r (Mar 27, 2018)

Not gonna lie we got a steal of a deal. We could TRADE it in for what I paid. We paid 11,500 (Not before taxes it was about 1k for tax title and plates) minus trade in of 4000 difference we owe we put extra $ down. We negotiated hard and the got the dealer to price match another place I found it at. We walked away twice and almost walked out when they wanted to “repair the tear on my awning that was from the topside” and charge me for a new awning and labor. NOPE. We held strong and we ended up paying for the cost to repair not replace the awning. I got an offer of a trade for 12000 the other day, we asked about a used model we loved on a lot (random drive by “just to look at it” it was a super cool toy hauler with front platform) but decided against it for a couple reasons but it’s freaking crazy, I know! I imagine because of covid and shortages of used models. any day new my camper are 12500-15500 or more depending on what package. I looked used and could find them for 10-12500 used, hours away and had issues. Not saying new is the way to go, overall I agree if you find a good deal on used go for it! We had planned on going that route but the numbers worked and we decided to go smaller for now. There are pros and cons to bigger and smaller units for sure. But in the end we are happy campers.


----------

